# Buying Sage Barista Express without warranty



## Gromov (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey All,

I'm in Spain and there isn't an official dealer/service here, so if I get the Sage BE it'll be without warranty.

Question is what does usually go wrong with them and is it relatively easy fix it yourself? Also where do you get your parts from?

Overall, good idea?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gromov said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm in Spain and there isn't an official dealer/service here, so if I get the Sage BE it'll be without warranty.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm in the same situation but in Portugal, we have no shops here selling good espresso machines. If you buy in the EU the warranty still stands but you will probably have to pay the shipping of the machine to the shop where you bought it, or the sage HQ


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

Only an authorised repair agent can access parts, they are only available as used to owners via eBay and the like.

Just sold mine for spares, it lasted 3 years, then it was going to cost £200 to repair inc courier charges & insurance.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mr-bean said:


> Only an authorised repair agent can access parts, they are only available as used to owners via eBay and the like.
> 
> Just sold mine for spares, it lasted 3 years, then it was going to cost £200 to repair inc courier charges & insurance.


It's very anti consumer and we really should have more right to repair laws like in the USA. Why people buy their machines when they act like this is beyond me?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> It's very anti consumer and we really should have more right to repair laws like in the USA. Why people buy their machines when they act like this is beyond me?


Couldn't agree more. Sage are turning their machines into disposable items by making them uneconomical to repair due to the service agents fees.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Gromov (Jan 21, 2019)

So what would you recommend, my budget is around 500,i drink americano anyways, hope I won't be banned for saying that


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gromov said:


> So what would you recommend, my budget is around 500,i drink americano anyways, hope I won't be banned for saying that


If you look at bellabarista.co,uk for a machine, and there are a few in that price bracket. they tend to sue standard industry parts that are readily available. BB normally offer a 2 year warranty and I am sure if you contacted Claudette there, she would explain that in the event of something going wrong, then they will assist as far as they can by offering advice and supplying parts within the warranty period. Expobar are a Spanish manufacturer and this is a solid machine, though a little out of your budget

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/expobar-office-pulser-coffee-machine.html

There is another machine here

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/nuova-simonelli-oscar-2-red-coffee-machine.html

The reason I say BB, is they are a reputable company who offer the warranty from themselves. there are a lot of European firms who sell machines a bit cheaper, but they do not honour the warranty in the same way


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alternatively, buy a small lever machine like a La Pavoni and use a kettle. there is nothing much to go wrong with them. You will find them available on the forum, often from @coffeechap who has serviced them. They are slightly more difficult to master but once you have, then bobs your uncle. You would also need a grinder but second hand, £500 would get both


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I think someone will might be selling a Nuova Simonelli Oscar if he upgrades, keep a eye on the for sales.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you considered a good brewed setup?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't think Sage / Breville are making them disposable. More taking a cut of repair costs. Breville in the USA did something semi sensible at one point - fixed price machine exchange.







Probably resulted in too many machines to fix.

Spares for their machines don't look any different in the USA. Parts diagrams etc are on some spares sites but often with no longer available after the part. Sage UK told me that they can't make parts diagrams available for obvious reasons - should have asked what those were. Curiously they are pretty easy to find in Oz but the spares situation is the same there. My impression is that getting them wasn't a problem anywhere but now is.

So if a country doesn't have them about buying isn't a good idea. Even a few brand new ones have problems. No idea what they are like but people in that situation could look at Lelit. They appear to be really trying in the home espresso area. There would still be a need to clarify the spares situation but some even crop up on ebay. There are other makes about that might suite too. Finding a DTP equivalent at the same price may be difficult.








There is hope. The Greens are making noises about product life and spares. The life aspect I suspect will be EU bases as a very large market is needed to enforce that sort of thing. Attitude about spare - can't do what Breville seem to be doing. One aspect of that is the centre burr on their grinders - used to be on the web but doesn't seem to be any more. Maybe the grinders last too long. Their espresso machines may not as far as we are concerned. It is possible to buy service kits. Just google breville 800 series service kit or 900 for the db. Just O rings though. They can't easily stop that. One catch for me. Service kit on it's way but according to one post I saw some where when I open it up I might find there aren't any O rings on my DB. I went for the kit as they are probably metric O rings not imperial as often mentioned. Also suspect the ones that fail are subjected to 9 bar preheating brew water through the steam boiler. Been going on for a long time and on the face of it never done anything about it or coating lifting off on the inner show screen as they call it.








Anyway one outlet sells the BE as a bean to cup machine. I'd say it's a pretty good one when the same bean is used all of the time. Changes are just like any other machine and as is usual a user will need to get to grips with it.

John

-


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're living in Spain, then an used Expobar should be sourceable. ? EBaySpain, or Gumtree Spain, or equivalents ?....

Expobar Spain might have a reconditioned machine for sale...

Their website is http://www.creminternational.com


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Ascaso may be worth looking at. Their main business was spares and appear to ship anywhere. In my view the UK agent is the pits but others such as one in Ireland are more helpful. Some others elsewhere probably are too.

Edit should have said one of them is the pits as some are available elsewhere here.

John

-


----------



## Unlight (Jul 21, 2017)

Don't do Sage without a great warranty!


----------

